# Denim stain on a white leather bag!



## SugarRx

I recently wore a long white messenger style aaneta bag into the city and my old blue jens, which have been  washed more times that i can remember transfered onto my white bag!  Is there anything I can try to use at home to clean the light splotches of blue off myself?


----------



## snoopylaughs

I use Meguiar's leather cleaner lotion for 4 or 5 bucks, you can get it at wal-mart next to the car detailing products.  It's originally meant for cleaning the leather seats in nice cars?  But it also says you can use it on shoes and handbags, I've been using it on my cream ferragamo pumps, and to clean off denim transfer on my nude miu miu wedges.

I've had no bad experience with it so far for the past year or so, and I've never tried any other leather cleaners, so I don't know anything about appleguard or anything


----------



## rjez

I'd contact LovinMyBags.  I got several things last week and my Miu Miu Coffer looks great.  There's a tips section and you can always ask Barbara for her rec's or send it to them for cleaning.


----------



## Compass Rose

snoopylaughs said:


> I use Meguiar's leather cleaner lotion for 4 or 5 bucks, you can get it at wal-mart next to the car detailing products. It's originally meant for cleaning the leather seats in nice cars? But it also says you can use it on shoes and handbags, I've been using it on my cream ferragamo pumps, and to clean off denim transfer on my nude miu miu wedges.
> 
> I've had no bad experience with it so far for the past year or so, and I've never tried any other leather cleaners, so I don't know anything about appleguard or anything


 This is what I was going to suggest.  After all, think of all those jeans sitting on white leather.......should work!


----------



## SugarRx

Thanks so much Ladies!  I will definetely give it a try.  I love my aaneta bag and now it just looks slightly smurfyfor my taste.


----------



## SugarRx

Here's a crazy idea...do you think that a Mr. Clean Magic Erasure very slightly dampnened would work on removing the stain from the white leather?


----------



## hannahbananab

the Mr. Clean magic eraser does work to remove dye transfer - IMO - but you have to be careful to be very gentle with it. If you are working on a dyed bag it can remove some of the color from the bag, too. I have never used a magic eraser on a white bag, so I don't know if there are any repercussions. I have used this eraser to remove denim dye from both my rebecca minkoff bags AND the leather seats in my Acura. Works great for me....


----------



## SugarRx

Thanks!  I'll give it a little spot treatment on the underside and see how it goes!



hannahbananab said:


> the Mr. Clean magic eraser does work to remove dye transfer - IMO - but you have to be careful to be very gentle with it. If you are working on a dyed bag it can remove some of the color from the bag, too. I have never used a magic eraser on a white bag, so I don't know if there are any repercussions. I have used this eraser to remove denim dye from both my rebecca minkoff bags AND the leather seats in my Acura. Works great for me....


----------



## leatherpro

Please do not use Magic Erasers to clean your handbags.  They damage the finish and may remove pigment as well which will not help to make your leather last a long time.  Dye transfer is a problem and if it is on finished leather the longer it is on there the harder it will be to remove.  Using a good water based leather  protector will help to inhibit the problem and make cleaning easier.


----------



## tatertot

I used some LMB products to take a huge denim stain from the back of my MJ tapioca bag and they worked like a dream. There was no blue color left at all when I was done and Barbara walked me through the steps and was a great help. She also gives a pf discount of 10% with code pf.


----------



## Winthrop44

I'm having a huge problem with this issue. All of my dark jeans stained my white leather bag and my new light tan leather car seats. For the summer I just decided to wear white jeans and shorts, but now that fall is coming up I want to wear my dark jeans again with a natural colored leather bag so will have the same problem. I've tried Chicos, J. Jill and Loft and they all do it. Some stains (Loft) are easier and some are harder (Chicos) to remove using leather cleaner. Has anyone come across any brand of dark jeans that doesn't bleed color onto leather and lighter clothes?


----------



## bangles1

Bag Borrow or Steal has a whole department dedicated to cleaning and restoration from what I read. Good luck. My car seats are ruined from the curse of dark denim.


----------



## Winthrop44

Thanks. I'm sorry about your car seats.  I used Zymol leather cleaner on the car seats and my bag and they're both clean now, I'm just looking to prevent it from happening again by getting jeans that don't do this if I can.


----------



## Murphy47

Dye transfer is a curse!! I sit on an old towel when wearing dark denim. My mom uses a pillow case.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Murphy47 said:
			
		

> Dye transfer is a curse!! I sit on an old towel when wearing dark denim. My mom uses a pillow case.



This is the reason why I buy gray or blk leather only!!


----------



## rosie85

not sure if this will work as well on white leather, but with some of my LV's (speedy, palermo and neverfull) i would use a simple white eraser to rub off marks left by my jeans on the leather areas. worked a treat!


----------



## Susan_H

Don't use the magic eraser!! It took the color off my DA speedy 30!!


----------



## ishop05

I have denim stains on my white givenchy  tried baby wipes but no luck... Will try meguiars leather cleaner! Hope his works!!


----------



## Susan_H

Good luck doll!


----------



## slyyls

I'm glad I read this, I am desperate to clean the handles of my white bag, and was just about to try a mr cleen erasure


----------



## Jenw48

Has anyone tried these products on a Burberry bag? Also speaking of car seats, was it tan leather? Did it turn out ok? I have denim stains on both as well but don't want to ruin them with a product that might be too harsh. Thanks in advance


----------



## Love Of My Life

White is very tricky to clean... & definitely proceed with caution..

Perhaps contact the mfg to see what they suggest...


----------



## coconutsboston

tatertot said:


> I used some LMB products to take a huge denim stain from the back of my MJ tapioca bag and they worked like a dream. There was no blue color left at all when I was done and Barbara walked me through the steps and was a great help. She also gives a pf discount of 10% with code pf.



Sorry to bump a super old thread, but what are the LMB products you are referring to? I have a huge denim stain on a similarly colored MJ bag and want to get it off before I store it.  I've seen Barbara referenced a few times - any chance she may still be around? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tatertot

coconutsboston said:


> Sorry to bump a super old thread, but what are the LMB products you are referring to? I have a huge denim stain on a similarly colored MJ bag and want to get it off before I store it.  I've seen Barbara referenced a few times - any chance she may still be around?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Barbara and Gary (her hubby) are the founders of Lovin My Bags  They do amazing work and have great products. Here is the link to their site http://www.lovinmybags.com/


----------



## Rebeccasmells

Susan_H said:


> Good luck doll!


Sorry your bag is damaged


----------



## Rebeccasmells

What's wrong with baby wipes?


----------



## jasperaperocho

I used baby wipes to get the color off the bag.


----------



## Est322

jasperaperocho said:


> I used baby wipes to get the color off the bag.


non-alcohol baby wipes , great


----------

